# New fly reel opinions needed.



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Orvis Battenkill Large Arbor IV.


----------



## love2flyfish (Feb 25, 2007)

> Looking into another fly reel for my Redington Predator 8wt.  Any suggestions??  Budget is $250, maybe $300.
> 
> Thanks,
> Kai


What species will you be fishing for?


----------



## Salty_South (Feb 25, 2009)

> > Looking into another fly reel for my Redington Predator 8wt.  Any suggestions??  Budget is $250, maybe $300.
> >
> > Thanks,
> > Kai
> ...



Looking at redfish, snook, little tarpon, big large mouth, and bonnethead sharks. So good drag is a must.

That Orvis reel is great, I may have to go with that.


----------



## love2flyfish (Feb 25, 2007)

http://www.rossreels.com/products/fly-fishing-reels/evolution/evolution-fly-reels.cfm


----------



## skinnywater3 (Feb 8, 2009)

If you are quick you could pick up this tibor for 235!!

http://forums.floridasportsman.com/forum/classifieds-fishing-tackle/fly-reels-and-wading-boots-sale


----------



## bsfl (Jul 30, 2009)

call darren at ole florida fly shop in boca, and see if he has any tibor back country wide a2 grade (slight machine blemished) for $300 bucks, might have to work out shipping but its a brand new full warranty reel, cant beat it


----------



## dacuban1 (Sep 9, 2008)

> Orvis Battenkill Large Arbor IV.


X2...


----------



## Yoreese (Oct 15, 2009)

Tibor Back Country Wide is a great reel and very light. Also I know some people are liking the Nautilus reels.


----------



## Alonzo_Sotillo (Oct 9, 2009)

COLTON!!


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

Lamson Radius. Excellent reels. I own 3. One of them is the Raduis 3.5 I have far more backing on it than I would ever need for an 8wt. I think the 3.0 would be perfect. Same drag system as the more expensive Lamsons.

http://www.flyshopcloseouts.com/cpoint201/category.htm?categoryId=19048&catalogStyleId=528


----------



## Michael (Jul 22, 2009)

I've got that Tibor BC light on my 7wt. That's a great price I'm tempted to buy it myself...kidding!


----------



## Yoreese (Oct 15, 2009)

> I've got that Tibor BC light on my 7wt. That's a great price I'm tempted to buy it myself...kidding!


Me too!


----------



## SOBX (Sep 29, 2009)

Know it is not gonna be sexy and I don't want sound like everybody should go out and buy one or two, but don't discount the SA System 2, it should handle all the fish you mentioned and more.

All the reels listed are really nice (new) for your price range, there are some amazing deals on the internet on used stuff! Good luck with whatever you choose!

Good Fishing!!!


----------



## CBflyfisher (Nov 23, 2009)

BACKCOUNTRY LIGHT!!!!
, anything from orvis is not as good as it used to be. they make everything too complicated, and the large arbor is definitely overkill


----------



## Salty_South (Feb 25, 2009)

Those Backcountry Light reels would be perfect! I will keep my eye out for a good deal on those things.


----------



## Yoreese (Oct 15, 2009)

I got to test out the Nautilus NV reel today and it's nice and very light.


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2010)

Orvis large arbor Battenkill, you get the quality and drag system of a much higher priced reel for less.


----------

